# Weight of ground coffee 18gms or 9gms



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Hi,

Hopefully this will be a quick question and an easy answer. I understand the concept of coffee weight in, espresso weight out over a standardised time. I like 18:2ozs out x 30 seconds.

Most of the comments on here refer to the figure of 18gms which to me is a double, please correct me if I'm wrong, which suits me as I have milk in mine. My wife however finds this too strong for a black coffee (added hot water but smallish cup). Would I use 9gms in a single basket over the same time of 30 secs, or 9gms in the double basket but a shorter time.

Why is there little mention of coffee weights of anything less than 18gms?

Thanks for your anticipated help with this.

Anthony


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Anthony, it depends a little on the basket design. I wouldn't get too hung up on what a double is but the weights are what counts. From what I've seen single baskets are rarely used and the manufacturers normally mention 7gms for that. I wouldn't put 9gms into the same basket that you put 18gms into - that'll not provide enough resistance to the water and end up running through very quickly. I think even if you switch between single and double baskets you'd find that you have to adjust the grind a little. My thinking is that your simplest, low faff solution would be to give her a bigger cup with more water . The other option, VST and so presumably other manufacturers do a 15g basket and normally they say it could be +/- 1 gm of that, so you could have about 14gms for coffee for her and 16 for you, it might be possible without changing too much else (or both have the same just slightly lower dose and you could have a dash less water/milk if that's your preference).

As to why mostly 18, I think most people just end up preferring around that much coffee in and the amount out it gives them but I haven't really looked at what others are doing. I use 18gms into an 18gm VST.


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

There was a discussion similar to this a few months ago that might help too. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22809


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If the coffee is too strong then dose your 18 g and put more water through it. Perhaps 2.5 - 3 oz final shot. ( I would advocate weighing )

Or split the 2oz shot and dilute it more ?


----------

